# Mavic Ksyrium SL vs Ksyrium SL Premium



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I noticed that some websites are selling Ksyrium SL Premium wheels that are more expensive than the plain SL's. Mavic.com doesn't mention the Premium wheels at all. What's the deal? 

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

The Ksyrium Premium wheels are OEM, I believe. The difference is the Premium is roughly about 40 grams lighter than ths Ksyrium SL3.


----------



## ssauter (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't believe the Ksyrium Premium was OEM only. It was there top of the line ksyrium of 2009. The sl was next in line. The only difference was the premium got titanium skewers and axle versus steel for the sl.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Is that worth the price difference? If I recall, it's about $200.


----------



## acuracing (May 13, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> Is that worth the price difference? If I recall, it's about $200.


If you are paying MSRP then no it is not worth it, unless you really want the all-black wheels.

I picked up a pair of 2009 SL Premiums on eBay for ~$545 shipped, only had 20 miles on them. Good wheels but would not buy them at full price.

-Mike


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I actually love the look of the red hubs on plain SL's much better and the weight difference is probably negligable.


----------



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

ph0enix said:


> I actually love the look of the red hubs on plain SL's much better and the weight difference is probably negligable.


+1 price difference not worth the weight advantage of the SL Premium. Thats my balancing act, Got me the SLs


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

jun1662 said:


> +1 price difference not worth the weight advantage of the SL Premium. Thats my balancing act, Got me the SLs


What did you pay for the SL's? coloradocyclist.com has the premiums for $799 but their weight is listed as 1,615g so they might be an older model.


----------



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

ph0enix said:


> What did you pay for the SL's? coloradocyclist.com has the premiums for $799 but their weight is listed as 1,615g so they might be an older model.


Without the skewers, the weight is about the same, other than the all black finish of the premium (I'm not sure) So the difference is about 30g which we can account on the difference between the skewers material, the premium having a titanium versus steel for the SLs. I'm from Asia and the difference is about ~$250.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Just curious. How much do the titanium skewers weigh?


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> Just curious. How much do the titanium skewers weigh?


My Titanium skewers came in at 87g/pair.


----------

